# Photos of people's dark rooms



## whistule (May 21, 2008)

Maybe there has been a thread on this already but I couldn't find it.  Would people be willing to put up some photos of their dark rooms?  I'm just about to set mine up again in a miniscule bathroom - pictures to follow....


----------



## Rhys (May 21, 2008)

Lol. Mine was too small. I didn't have a lens wide enough to capture it!


----------



## christopher walrath (May 22, 2008)

My son was using it, he didn't really want me to snap a picture of him on the hopper.


----------



## manfromh (May 23, 2008)

Heres my bathroom:

http://www.rangefinderforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=84107&ppuser=5720

http://www.rangefinderforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=84108&ppuser=5720


----------



## usayit (May 23, 2008)

I'd take a picture but my enlarger is missing at the moment....

still looking for a replacement.


----------



## sunshinedaydream (Jul 11, 2008)

too much effort, but to sum it up: enlarger on floor, amber and red safe lights, chemical pans on floor...well, everything is pretty much on the floor. ha! I have a 1 bdrm apt that I share with 3 other people, so there's not much room for tables and such. it's probably not even worth photographing.

oh yes, and it's my kitchen, which no one in their right mind would want to see at the moment.


----------

